# REDLINEelite DESK/PC Mod



## Dustin Porter (Nov 1, 2014)

*I have built a few of these desks. And each time I have upgraded and learned from mistakes. This something I love doing. I love computers and I love wood working. I use to build houses and desks so I have learned a few things *

*I started out with 2 sheets of MDF board.*
*




*


*First, screwed top and mid section together to make sure the hole was the same size*
*



*


*Time to build the sides, backs, and fronts.*
*



*
*



*



*A digital picture frame was going to show desk name but decided not to install that there.*
*



*
*



*
*



*


*I lost many pictures due to HDD crashing. But built the box connected to top piece.*
*



*
*



*
*



*


*Glue the inner trim down. The glass will sit on that*
*



*


*Made a mount for Picture frame*
*



*
*



*


*Project was put on hold for a little while.*
*



*


*Cut 4 1/4 inch holes for 120mm fans.*
*That tan thing was a support in a kids play table i found.*
*cut it up to fit a 12 inch neon behind*
*



*
*



*
*



*


*Mounted the box/top to the bottom of the desk and realized what I did wrong *
*



*


*So I did what I could to make it work*
*



*


*Now it starting to look like a desk*
*



*


*Time for some paint*
*



*


*I bought the wrong trim but I made it work. I think it came out great*
*



*
*



*
*



*


*Custom switch panel*
*



*


*Again, I have lost many pictures but here it is with hardware inside.*
*Doesn't look too bad.*
*



*


*Im sorry again for the lack of pictures. here is the desk up and running and there is more to come.*
*Modded a sealed loop to cool it and got some new hardware. I have a few pictures of the desk as it sits right now.*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*And this monster still is not finished. But for now She looks damn good.*

*New build coming soon.*

*Thank you looking *


----------



## Dustin Porter (Jul 6, 2015)

I have done many upgrades to my desk lately and more to come.























I got rid of that ugly silver. I have no idea why I put that in there. Covered it all up with carbon fiber. Looks much better

Now I have added many upgrades at this point.














I added my very first hard tubing water loops. For my first time working with this, I think I did a great job.

I added a few new components as well.























This is how it sits now as of early July 2015. I have had some help from sponsors so I will be rebuilding the inside of the desk as well as the top. Fitted with a new piece of glass. Also redoing all the carbon fiber in side and adding a new switch panel I have made. I have also got my hands on some Tt Riing fans for my desk too. 

So I must thank,

EKWB
Thermaltake
Aquatuning
OCOOL
Dremel

www.facebook.com/dustin.porter.16
www.facebook.com/REDLINEeliteDesk
www.facebook.com/groups/ExtremeGamingRigs/

Stay tuned guys, I will tearing this desk down very soon.


----------

